# When pigs fly in



## smoke freak (Aug 24, 2007)

Right here in little ol McPherson Ks. KCBS comp this weekend. Dont know who will be there but am lookin forward to fun and food. This year they are having a peoples choice award so Ill get to try some Q better than my own.


----------

